# Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370



## Bieber... (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich möchte mein Aquapech 370 auf den Rhein bringen hirzu bin ich vorstellig  bei der WSA Freiburg gewesen..
Dort sagte man mir dies geht nur mit einer "Konformitätserklärung" (CE- Nummer). 

Wo bekomm ich die her? Kann mir da vtll.  jemand helfen?? 
Der Herstellers Rigiflex (Frankreich)  antwortet leider nicht auf meine Mails....


----------



## Fr33 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*

Kontaktiere doch mal den Verkäufer hier:

http://www.boatshop24.com/de/rigiflex-aqua-peche-370-angelboot/Kleinboote/16064

Mit Glück kann der dir ne Kopie schicken....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*

Über den Händler, der kann dann über den Hersteller eine bekommen.
Ist allerdings meistens (nicht unerheblich) kostenpflichtig.
Mein Campingnachbar hat für ein Quicksilver Boot irgendwas um die 100 € bezahlt.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*

Abzocke.


----------



## capri2 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*

Die Konformitätserklärung muss dem Inverkehrbringer,sprich Importeur/Hersteller nach DE vorliegen.


 Unterliegt der Artikel folgendem:
 R&tte (Funk) oder Nachfolger "RED" oder Maschinenrichtlinie
 muss die Erklärung dem Produkt beiliegen.

 Ob das Boot der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegt müßtest mal googeln.
 Bei nem Motor sieht es so aus..
_Ein Motor zum Einbau in eine Maschine ist keine Maschine, da er vor dem Einbau keinen genau bestimmten Anwendungszweck hat. Ein Außenbordmotor für ein Boot hat jedoch einen genau bestimmten Anwendungszweck und ist deshalb als Maschine im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie anzusehen._


----------



## Andy007 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Abzocke.



Klasse Aussage.....#d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*



Bieber... schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich möchte mein Aquapech 370 auf den Rhein bringen hirzu bin ich vorstellig  bei der WSA Freiburg gewesen..
> Dort sagte man mir dies geht nur mit einer "Konformitätserklärung" (CE- Nummer).
> 
> ...



War das Boot denn bereits in Deutschland zugelassen? Dann sollte eine Wiederzulassung bei der gleichen Stelle möglich sein.

Die CE würde ich mir aber dennoch besorgen, das wäre für den Weiterverkauf sicher besser.


----------



## Bieber... (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*

Zunächst vielen dank für die vielen Posts  
Das Boot kam über zick  Französische Händler nach Deutschland, scheinbar bekommt es Rigiflex selbst nicht gebacken,  die ausstehenden auszustellen... 

Kennt vtll. Jemand jemanden der eins hat und mit zeigen kann wie das aussehen muss bei Rigiflex. .. ? 

Weiß mir momentan nicht anders  zu helfen, weil wenn ich quasi die Papiere nicht hab kann ich das ding so gut wie wegschmeißen^^ 
Gut das ichs jetzt komplett zum Vertikal angeln ausgebaut hab und mir vor 4 Tagen einen Motor gekauft  hab ....


----------



## Enorm (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*

Der Hersteller muss die Konformitätserklärung mindestens 10 Jahre bei sich aufbewahren, egal wie oft die "Maschine" verkauft wurde.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*



Bieber... schrieb:


> Zunächst vielen dank für die vielen Posts
> Das Boot kam über zick  Französische Händler nach Deutschland, scheinbar bekommt es Rigiflex selbst nicht gebacken,  die ausstehenden auszustellen...
> 
> Kennt vtll. Jemand jemanden der eins hat und mit zeigen kann wie das aussehen muss bei Rigiflex. .. ?
> ...



Ohne diese Erklärung darf er Dir die Ware gar nicht verkaufen.
Aktuell gekauft?

Falls ja, schriftlich anfordern, Frist setzen andernfalls Anwalt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*

Hast du denn ein Benutzerhandbuch zu dem Boot bekommen? Eventuell ist dort die CE enthalten.


----------



## Daniel1983 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Konformitätserklärung*Aquapech370*

Bieber, hast ne PN von mir...!


----------

